# NEA's First Batch!



## NEASoapWorks (Oct 23, 2007)

*My Very First Batch of Soap*

First, can I just say I'm in love with this soap? First off, it cut like a dream. The texture and color are even. It's good and hard. Not so crazy about the FO I used, but...the soap is fabulous. 

I tried some of the scraps — right now, it's the perfect (what I like, anyway) balance of creaminess and bubbles.* The pH is 9*. Can't wait till it cures completely!  Thanks to Paul, _Soapmaker Man_, for taking the time to tweak my original recipe, AND for the wonderful TOG soap mold! I owe you!


----------



## dragonfly princess (Oct 23, 2007)

WOW those are great looking soaps!!


----------



## Guest (Oct 23, 2007)

THOSE LOOK LOVELY NEA! Hey.. so what does it smell like?


----------



## Soapmaker Man (Oct 23, 2007)

Well, your very welcome!    We knew you could do it! 8)   You took your time, studied, researched, asked pertinent questions, and listened.  All important steps leading up to that first batch of CP soap.  I feel a part of your joy inside right now, my friend!     Congrats to you, the sky is the limit!  You've got the bug, now accept it and full steam forward! 8) 
Ph of 9 is fantastic.  It should come down at least 1 full point after a good cure.

PS:  Nice soap, NEA! 8) 

Paul.... :wink:


----------



## NEASoapWorks (Oct 23, 2007)

*My Soap!*

@ Smell
Uhmm...it's hard to describe how it smells. It's not a "bad" smell. It's just not a great smell, either. It's not like anything I can relate too. I'm going to mix it with something, like a Vanilla FO, next time.

@ Paul
That mold is FANTASTIC! The soap came out so easily and the liner is reusable. Your expertise is appreciated. Yes, you share in my success.

@ Everyone
Thanks for the feeback. It means a lot, coming from you all.
Now, it's time to figure out when I'm going to make my next batch! 8)


----------



## soapbuddy (Oct 23, 2007)

Looks good! Good job!


----------



## Becky (Oct 24, 2007)

They look great Nea, well done.


----------

